# Black Fly Challenge - June 11, 2011



## mattchuck2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Rode the Black Fly challenge last Saturday.  Conditions were Brutal.  Even the fastest times were abut 25 minutes longer than the usual times.  With tired legs, mental exhaustion, and a sandy crotch, I finished the 40 miles in 3:19:57.  Some pics:

















Full Report Here


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

That does sound brutal.  What was the prize for first place?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That does sound brutal.  What was the prize for first place?



Money for Experts ($90 1st, $70 2nd, $50 3rd), Prizes for Sport-Beginner (Box o' stuff to pick from).


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like one heck of a ride!  Congrats on doing so well!

Thanks for posting the report and pictures.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting a link to the full report. Man, sounds like a rough ride.  That dirt road looks like miles of misery.

Glad you made it through. Over 3k of vert? Pretty sweet.  Congrats.


----------

